
FSudoku: a fast Sudoku solver in less than 300 lines of Python - jcoffland
https://github.com/jcoffland/fsudoku
======
jcoffland
Back in 2008 while stuck over night in the Lima airport I decided to crush
Sudoku once and for all. Here is my implementation of a fast Sudoku solver
using _no_ fancy tools, such as NNs or SAT solvers, in less than 300 lines of
Python.

